# The Golden Retriever Bed Knappers



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot. Nothing like having two goldens in bed, to "insure a good night's sleep". LOL!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, ironic how they always seem to think the bed is just for them.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

They are bed hogs, aren't they? lol


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Reminds me of my Lola when I ask her to move when she is blocking the entire hallway. She does not move an eye lash!


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

We have that problem too. I think all golden parents can relate to that video.


----------



## samanthadon (May 6, 2013)

Yeah the smallest our puppy as we call her sleeps with me every night and I don't mind dogs sleeping up beside me. I actually find it quiet comforting. The only thing is she seems to think where ever I lay my pillow is where she puts her head meaning there is no room for me anywhere >< lol I have now learnt to put the pillow at the bottom of the bed, let her get up, quickly jump in and then move my pillow. To which she proceeds to climb on top of me but at least then all I have to do is hug her and roll her over  OOOOO and she insists on sleeping on the inside so I get kicked out of bed >< That's love for you rofl


----------

